# Interesting pieces of furniture for scollers



## Anonymous (15 Jan 2008)

Just a note to say that my interesting furniture threads are also open to scrolled pieces - none have been submitted to me thus far


----------



## Pajaro Petes (21 Mar 2008)

TONY is this something like you are looking for? Pedro has some beautiful peaces made from fret work sawing. Here is his web address. www.finescrollsaw.com I have purchased a pattern from him, top quality pattern. [/img]


----------



## CHJ (21 Mar 2008)

Pajaro Petes":1kt2y1ie said:


> TONY is this something like you are looking for? Pedro has some beautiful peaces made from fret work sawing. Here is his web address. http://www.finescrollsaw.com I have purchased a pattern from him, top quality pattern.



One too many full stops at the end of your link *Pajaro* 

http://www.finescrollsaw.com

Pedro does some beautiful work, thanks for the link.


----------



## Pajaro Petes (21 Mar 2008)

CHJ":gdh7lqyr said:


> Pajaro Petes":gdh7lqyr said:
> 
> 
> > TONY is this something like you are looking for? Pedro has some beautiful peaces made from fret work sawing. Here is his web address. http://www.finescrollsaw.com I have purchased a pattern from him, top quality pattern.
> ...



Thanks Chas. senor moment


----------

